# Tyre Shine



## Sisson (Mar 24, 2006)

Im after a new tyre shine that will stay on even in the rain, I like the high gloss/shiny look too!

Im using CG New look trim Gel and it doesnt appear to be staying black at all for long, a day or two tops!

So what does everyone use, and how to apply it?

Ta


----------



## hoticejamie (Aug 22, 2007)

megs endurance for me, just make sure the tyre is really clean


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

A day or two out of CG New Look Gel!? 

I get weeks out of it!


----------



## Benny Boy (May 9, 2007)

hoticejamie said:


> megs endurance for me, just make sure the tyre is really clean


what he said


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

megs endurance for me too


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

blackfire from polished bliss - best stuff 

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/blackfire-long-lasting-tyre-gel-wheels.html


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> A day or two out of CG New Look Gel!?
> 
> I get weeks out of it!


Me too seems to last well


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

pop round mine if you want :lol: i have a few 

i have megs endurance, autosmart high style and trim wizard


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Highstyle or trim wizard for me... although yest i just applied trim wizard for the first time to the car, applied very easy & looks great, durability we will see.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

I would suggest an All Purpose Cleaner, or mild Degreaser in conjunction with a brush to scrub the tyre walls when cleaning the car.

This should remove any potential gunk/grime that could reduce the ability of a product to bond to the tyre.

Then apply a nice thin coat to your tyres of what ever takes your fancy.

I have Blackfire LLTG (imo the best out there), CG NLTG, Megs Endurance and also a few trim/rubber spray dressings (They don't last as long).


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

i'm still using Turtlewax extreme nano tech tyre shine, muchly the same as endurance but cheaper!! (especially when 3 for 2!!)
AS highstyle is good too but can be a bit odd in the wet! same as AG rubber cleaner No5.


----------



## Sisson (Mar 24, 2006)

Ill try giving the tyres a good de-greasing, then apply some CG NLTG, and see how it goes?

The profile of my tyre is quite large so maybe its that not helping?


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

AG Tyre Dressing is very very good. Give the tyre a good scrub with strong Degreaser and hose down before you appy the dressing when the tyre is still wet.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Highstyle or trim wizard for me... although yest i just applied trim wizard for the first time to the car, applied very easy & looks great, durability we will see.


Griz,its about time you used that Trim Wizard lol.

Dont scrub the tyres next time you wash the car.Just simply wipe them round with your wash and wax. Trim Wizard builds up in layers so the more layers you get on the longer and longer it will start to last. It will certainly far outlast Highstyle.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Timmo said:


> AS highstyle is good too but can be a bit odd in the wet! same as AG rubber cleaner No5.


When using Highstyle or AG Rubber Cleaner No5. the tyres must be perfectly dry or the product wont stick properly.


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

i use a tutle wax one, not sure on the name i got it from asda about 3 quid. It comes in a clear spray bottle and really lasts well and leave a nice wet look deep black shine


----------



## Justin1979 (Dec 27, 2007)

Blackfire here too, much better than the Megs endurance I used before.
One coat gives a nice look, two makes it really shiny, if that's your thing.


----------



## ferrariman1957 (Sep 27, 2006)

I have been told that AG do 2 sorts, one you can put on wet tyres and another that you put on dry tyres, I have used the former and it seems OK to me

JJB


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

ferrariman1957 said:


> I have been told that AG do 2 sorts, one you can put on wet tyres and another that you put on dry tyres, I have used the former and it seems OK to me
> 
> JJB


Ones based on Turpentine substitute so it doesnt mix well with water,the other is water based so yes will go straight onto wet tyres. The only problem with it being water based,it doesnt last very long and will wash away with the rain.

Nice Ferrari by the way!


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

The Doctor said:


> When using Highstyle or AG Rubber Cleaner No5. the tyres must be perfectly dry or the product wont stick properly.


thanks for the obvious!!! my referal was that when ever i have applied either to the wifes car which has multispoke wheel trims (never fit alloys to a ladies car after you see what they do to a set of wheel trims!!) it always ends up with what could be described as blowout lines from the wheel trims! only ever does it when ever the two oily based tyre dressings were used! over the years of taking it in on the odd saurday to give it the once over after work its had plenty applied ot it(both AS and AG) to test! never had any issues with my car!


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Timmo said:


> thanks for the obvious!!! my referal was that when ever i have applied either to the wifes car which has multispoke wheel trims (never fit alloys to a ladies car after you see what they do to a set of wheel trims!!) it always ends up with what could be described as blowout lines from the wheel trims! only ever does it when ever the two oily based tyre dressings were used! over the years of taking it in on the odd saurday to give it the once over after work its had plenty applied ot it(both AS and AG) to test! never had any issues with my car!


Yep its the water trapped behind the wheel trim. What happens,especially if you use tfr or a wheel cleaner,it lodges behind the trim without washing away properly. When you drive off the water and chemical mix strips away the tyre dressing as its released from behind the trim.


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

im using autosmart trim wizard at the minute.

I find it very very good and water doesnt effect it like other dressing


----------



## GVS (Jan 26, 2007)

*sponge or brush*

what does every one prefer a paint brush or sponge to dress the tyres

gareth


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I use a sponge,either a trimmed make up sponge or one of those dash shine applicators


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

I must have different rain round here because nothing ive ever tried has stayed shiny, after a decent trip in the rain the tyres will be black but without any gloss, and this lasts for over a week before it fades to either brown (brake dust) or a grey colour. On dry days the wet look lasts about 5 days (before I reapply)


----------



## pamibarry (Jan 9, 2008)

This is top stuff and lasts aswell

http://www.astralcsl.com/product.do?product=38355

Good luck
Paul


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Man, there is so much choice!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The Doctor said:


> Griz,its about time you used that Trim Wizard lol.
> 
> Dont scrub the tyres next time you wash the car.Just simply wipe them round with your wash and wax. Trim Wizard builds up in layers so the more layers you get on the longer and longer it will start to last. It will certainly far outlast Highstyle.


Cool :thumb:

They still look relly good considering the weather of late, I will just give the wheels the usual Smart Wheels at 4:1 then power wash off and dry then apply another coat of trim wizard. :thumb:


----------



## akhan48 (Nov 25, 2007)

I was using Armorall Tire Gel for a year or so and looked good on the tyre but didn't last at all, one week if it was wet weather, 2 weeks if dry. 

Then I switched to Megs Endurance, and my God is it gr8! It's like going from a 100bhp car to 200bhp car... The difference in both shine and durability was massive. Not to mention the distinctive (but not unpleasant) smell which fills the garage. This megs endurance is lasting about 3 weeks in the horrible weather we have right now, I bet it will easily last a month in the summer!

My tyres are 225/45/18 Michelin Pilot Sport by the way. I bet the type of rubber used also makes a difference as to how long it stays bonded on.


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

I find that after a wash the gloss goes to a matt finish, and in the summer i wash at least twice a week, so never really get to see if it lasts weeks/months.


----------



## Brian-Brice (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't know if you can get tol's grape dressing in the U.K. (and I think they had to change their formula) but it's a fabulous looking petroleum bases dressing.


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Andy M said:


> I must have different rain round here because nothing ive ever tried has stayed shiny, after a decent trip in the rain the tyres will be black but without any gloss, and this lasts for over a week before it fades to either brown (brake dust) or a grey colour. On dry days the wet look lasts about 5 days (before I reapply)


 Have to agree after driving in the rain it normally washes off.

Have tried lots of different dressings and found the CG is pretty good but still washes off after a drive in the rain.

The aerosol types which i prefer for ease of use and no fling dont last that well apart from Armorol tyre foam which seems quite good on normal tyres with a large side wall.

Will have to try some of the products mentioned in this post.

Any one tried any non car products on tyres ?


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

That turtle wax gel in a bottle which you brush on is quite good


----------

